# Thoughts about Kaizer's Pedigree?



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm really curious about Kaizer's pedigree, but I don't know what it means, for him and for me. For the most part, I understand the titles (he has a decent amount of BISS, BIS, and some form of CH in his pedigree) but otherwise I don't know what I'm looking at. Can someone help me understand the important aspects please?

(I don't know if this question makes sense, I just want to know your thoughts on his pedigree- of course it won't really change anything, I'll still love him all the same.

anyway, here's his pedigree: Pedigree: Kalm Sea's Penguin March


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Well, I would say he has a low COI, and that it has some well-known dogs and bitches making it up so his largest influences are 'famous'.... 
the important things in pedigrees to me are what I know about the dogs who make them up, both the first 3 generations and the dogs who make up the measureable COI. I look for good clearances, follow up eye exams (not just one when the bitch is bred for example but continued eye exams), no known PU or temperament issues in those dogs, and titles of course.
So it'd be hard to say what the important aspects are to you, but maybe just start watching the dogs in the first 3 gens and do some historical research to learn about the dogs in the COI (click genetic info on the 3 gen page). You might also go to the 5 gen page and look at the vertical pedigree, so you can see trends in clearances, and longevity to see what you can learn there.


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

What I look for is.
Life span.
Cause of death.
Hip rating
Are the majority Good or Excellent are any Fair (do you care about that).
Eye certification
Elbow certification
Heart certification
Do the previous generations have what I like, Bone, Coat, and a nice head.

Besides a Confirmation title (Ch. GCh. ect) , Is the dog a CGC, or any type of temperament certification?
All that a confirmation title is, is a judges perspective of what dogs they think are the best example of that breed.
I have seen 1 dog win on Saturday against another dog, then loose against the same competition on a Sunday. 

Does the dog have any other titles or does the dog do anything that would match my lifestyle?

I mean you can go into so much depth as you want with it.

Your dog has a nice pedigree. Sue is amazing. What events are you thinking about doing with him? Is Kaizer red like his grandfather? *MBISS Am/Can GCH. Kalm Sea's To Have and To Hold CGC *He went to est of breed at Westminster one year, either 2013 or 2014.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

bethlehemgolden said:


> What I look for is.
> Life span.
> Cause of death.
> Hip rating
> ...


Most of Kaizer's relatives lived a long decent life, except for one who passed at 6.5 years. i can't remember what it was from, but I don't think it was genetic (pretty sure it's on k9data). Both his dam and sire and 5 gens before that have all 4 core clearances, his dam and sire are also in the DNA database if that's worth anything. He's got "good" and "excellent" hips in his bloodline with the occasional "fair".

I'm thinking of maybe doing obedience with him, and maybe some nose work. We just finished his puppy class, so we're thinking we'll get his CGC next. 

And no, his coat isn't red like his grandfather's and dam's. His coat is more light golden in color, like his sire's. Though in certain light, he looks like he's got a red tint to him. I'll love him regardless of coat color


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Prism Goldens said:


> Well, I would say he has a low COI, and that it has some well-known dogs and bitches making it up so his largest influences are 'famous'....
> the important things in pedigrees to me are what I know about the dogs who make them up, both the first 3 generations and the dogs who make up the measureable COI. I look for good clearances, follow up eye exams (not just one when the bitch is bred for example but continued eye exams), no known PU or temperament issues in those dogs, and titles of course.
> So it'd be hard to say what the important aspects are to you, but maybe just start watching the dogs in the first 3 gens and do some historical research to learn about the dogs in the COI (click genetic info on the 3 gen page). You might also go to the 5 gen page and look at the vertical pedigree, so you can see trends in clearances, and longevity to see what you can learn there.


His sire and dam all have their clearances, I'm also sure that he's got generations of clearances behind him. No known temperament issues or known PU. I've met both his sire and dam, albeit I met his sire quite accidentally. I'll do some historical research about the dogs in the COI, hopefully I'll learn a lot more


----------

